# Honda generator(s) in lieu of running auxiliary



## tankersteve (Jun 22, 2007)

OK, I did some looking and couldn't really find a thread directly addressing this question, so here goes:

What are the limitations to using 1 (or 2, linked) Honda EU2000i generators to not only run AC items like tools or AC units (yes, I read all the hi-cap starting mods), but to also recharge house batteries? 

Should it be done via DC (can it?) or should I be using a 120V battery charger matched to my bank's acceptance limits?

Could it be used to directly power a water maker?

I know these can be run in series (is this serial, as watts increase, not voltage?), so would this be the way to go, with 2? I understand the limitations in running these exposed in the cockpit or off the swim step to prevent fumes from entering cabin and the issues of gas vs diesel. I am really looking for whether this is a viable option to maintain my batteries AND run a watermaker, vice running the engine.

Caveat: not an electrical engineer (and just not that smart yet on boat electrical systems), but looking at whether this would be a valid option vice a very small diesel generator (3.5kW) in a permanent installation.

A lot of questions, I know. Thanks for any comments.

Steve


----------



## paperbird (Sep 1, 2011)

I think you'll find lots of people doing exactly what you're suggesting. I place the Honda on the aft deck (center cockpit) and then made up a cord to plug directly into the shore power plug. The cord is rated for lot more amps than the Honda can put out so no worries on overheating. I do have to be careful not to turn on more amps than the Honda puts out.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

diesel.
period.
the rest of the anchorage will thank you.


----------



## INMA (Sep 13, 2011)

You cant connect the outputs of two portable generators together and expect them to syncronise.

It is essential to disconnect the mains as well.

If you need more capacity, either get a bigger generator or split the loads running half the load on one generator and the other half on a different generator.

It does take more generator capacity to start some electric motors than just the current to run the motor.


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

The only problem with a Honda to charge a battery bank...is the output! Ours can only put out 8 amps. When you factor in internal resistance, its rare if not impossible to get the generator to completely top off the batteries. I only use mine when we're in a deep discharge situation....or to run the A/C on those really really hot nights.


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Better to get a kybota, a big dc alt,built in water maker and an inverter for everything else. Quiet,,fuel safe and cheap.I run 110 ac freezer so it's all automatic when plugged in . I got my unit in Deer Harbour ,Wash.The cost of fuel alone for the Honda shows the way.


----------



## fallard (Nov 30, 2009)

One Honda generator is bad enough, but 2? Those folks who put them on a swim platform minimize their own discomfort with the noise but reflect it to those behind them. No problem if you are off by yourself.

lbjones has some good advice. If you must have a generator, put it below with sound proofing.


----------



## benjmin (Nov 1, 2011)

Yamaha generators are better and quieter than Honda. I don't understand why people don't use them..... 
Visit their website and do a little research.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Inma, you're wrong about the 2000i honda. It is designed to run 2 in tandem for higher output thru the 30 amp twistlock connector.

The issue with one 2000 is it only handles 13 amps continious. False advertising. I would like a gen as small & quiet as the honda but rated at 20 amps continious. I have many loads that are 8 to 10 amps, i can only run one at a time


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

I may be wrong on this, but its 13 amps continuous when Eco mode is turned *OFF*. If any of you guys have heard the little Honda when Eco mode is off, its a little hellion. Almost as loud as any home depot special generator. The benefit of efficiency and noise come from when it purrs along in Eco throttle mode....which I think puts out 8 amps.


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

The Hondas do have a direct DC outlet but as Nightowl noted output is only 8 amps, most onboard chargers are at least 10 so you are better off charging thru the 120 shorepower outlet and heating water. We find that we need to heat water every few days at anchor or on a mooring and it's faster off the generator and tops up the battery a little.


----------



## redline (Feb 15, 2010)

I have a Honda EU2000i which I used for exactly that purpose (until I installed solar panels). As mentioned, its DC output is limited, we get a much higher/faster charge using the AC output to run our Freedom2500 inverter/charger. 

One "nit" is that I had to reduce the "power sharing" setting of the Freedom charger slightly to prevent its initial bulk charge from tripping the Honda's overcurrent limit. On paper and as measured with an ammeter the charger's AC draw is still just within the generator's capacity, but in the first 20-30 seconds or so the charger often trips it. Reducing the charger to (if I recall) some 80% of max lets the Honda survive the Freedom's start-up surge and hasn't materially affected my charging on shore power (come to think of it, I don't believe I ever set the charger back to "max" since changing to solar). 

The Honda is pretty quiet at idle and under load (obviously not as quiet as solar panels, but a lot smaller than three 130W Kyocera panels and the arch that holds them up). ECO mode reduces the noise under light load and automatically throttles up on demand, so I'm not aware of any power reduction when using ECO, except that they recommend ECO be switched off with intermittent loads and to cope with heavy start-up loads. In fact, the sound of the generator slowing to near-idle aboard was an indication that the charger had backed off from "bulk" to "float" mode. 

Interestingly, this thread prompted me to check the generator and Honda docs regarding the parallel option (and make three trips to my garage to check the serial number), and look for the (non-existent) parallel jacks. Short version: there is indeed an option to parallel two identical generators to increase capacity, but it is not present on my Canadian-purchased unit (presumeably due to its meeting stricter CSA rules vs UL). Looking at the schematic in the US version's manual, the parallel jacks are simply in parallel with the inverter output, but before the circuit breaker. Personally I would not run two generators simply from the noise/space/bother aspect. While one is quiet, two not-quite-in-sync are likely to be less pleasant to listen to, even if theoretically only 3dB louder. Would be interested in feedback from anyone who has actually paralleled two of these units. 

Still happy with the generator, now keep it at home to deal with occasional power failures.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

bl, where do you find a SMALL diesel genset, comparable to the Honda and similar gas sets?


----------



## tankersteve (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks, all for the replies. I am thinking that my sailing plans of the future will include one of the small 3.5 kW gensets and perhaps a solar panel or two. For a 2-year trip, the cost of the solar panels may not be worth the power provided. I will need to increase diesel capacity.

One question - will a small, fresh-water cooled diesel gen allow one to heat a hot-water heater? I was thinking the coolant water would run through the heater before the heat exchanger? Not much experience right here.

Anyway, the vision is a small generator, running 2 or so hours a day, topping off the batteries, perhaps running the fridge, and powering a water maker. Ok, maybe I need a bigger genset...

Tankersteve


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

hellosailor said:


> bl, where do you find a SMALL diesel genset, comparable to the Honda and similar gas sets?


First, the OP may be underestimating his needs if he wants to run air conditioning and a water maker. Chances are if you have a boat with a watermaker and air conditioning you probably also have a microwave and a tv, etc.

Second , by the time you put two 2000 watt Honda generators together you are approaching the same physical size as a 3 kw diesel generator.

Third, there are lots of 3-5 kw diesel generators out there

Kohler Power Systems Marine Diesel Generators


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

bljones said:


> diesel.
> period.
> the rest of the anchorage will thank you.


Totally agree. While the gas gens are fairly quiet, you are clocked into the wind and those downwind will hear it much better than you. A well insulated diesel gen locker will present little more than the intermittent splash of raw water from the exhaust.


----------



## fcsob (Apr 28, 2007)

I run two Honda generators with little noise two others, so they say. I only take one with me if the weather is mild and you can talk in a normal voice next to it. They run about six hours on a tank of gas off econo mode and about 10 on econo. When there not in use I take it to shore being it weight is 47lbs. At the time the two were about $1900 with shipping. Once I get some panels up I won't use them much except for the ac. Think it over.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

fcsob said:


> I run two Honda generators with little noise two others, so they say.


If your wife was ugly, do you think people would tell you she's ugly?
Don't confuse politeness with honesty.


----------



## jimrafford (Jan 7, 2011)

Please consider your neighbors. 
After dark even the splashing of a genset gets loud. I had 2 rafted power boats anchor next to me a couple years back. The exaust for their gensets on both boats was venting twords the other boat. The echo was incredibly loud. They ran all night. We couldn't sleep. I sent their yacht club a very plesant letter. I will remember their burgee forever.
I had another incident w/ a sailboat anchor on top of us. At dusk they pulled out a portable generator, put it on their swim platform, fire it up and go below. It couldn't have been 20' from my bow. After about an hour for some reason it stalled and they couldn't restart it. Not sure what happened. Bad gas I guess.
Jim


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

jimrafford said:


> Not sure what happened. Bad gas I guess.
> Jim


Yea Right, what was it sugar, diesel?


----------



## Brent Swain (Jan 16, 2012)

Plug a charger into the 120 volt outlet. You will get far more amps than the 12 volt outlet on the generator.


----------



## HMoll (Sep 18, 2007)

The 2000i is a tech marvel. For the cost and weight, it's hard not to carry one, but I'll share this thought. What I love about sleeping in a sailboat is the tranquility and quietness. I put my money on a 3000W inverter, a badass AGM battery bank, and if hot, just flip on my A/C on battery power. Good for weekending. When spending a few days, I'd need to run the motor for 4-6 hours during the day. Have a Mase 2.5 for sale with less than 50 hrs.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

HMoll said:


> ....... and if hot, just flip on my A/C on battery power. .....


You don't mean air conditioning on battery power?


----------



## crstophr (Feb 15, 2012)

I have two of these generators and figured I'd share some of my experiences.

They are not silent. "Relatively" quiet at idle, loud at full speed or under heavy load. On spec they're still not as loud as a cheap harbor freight/home depot/coleman generator. Two of them in parallel are able to run my Air Conditioner nicely. They are small carbureted engines and need to be maintained accordingly. Keep spare spark plugs around as they'll foul at times. Drain the float bowls in the carbs if you won't be using them for a while. Use stabil or something similar in the fuel.

I have a large tank kit that allows me to take a 6 gallon marine boat tank and pipe it into replacement caps on the generators. The generators then pull fuel from this tank directly and it allows for refueling without the risk of dumping gasoline on a hot generator. At idle they will run for days off of this tank.

It's up to you to decide how and when to be courteous to your neighbors. I don't have a need for these on my boat much. I do use them on my RV, at burning man in the desert, and keep them ready as a backup should we have a major power outage. It's really nice to have a portable source of power for multiple reasons. Some folks build boxes around them with open tops to deflect noise upwards but that hardly seems space efficient on a boat.

Charging wise do not use the 12v circuit directly connected to your batteries. That circuit does not have any battery charge management electronics. It will continue to try to dump 8 amps into your batteries after they have reached full charge and will eventually damage them. You will need to either run them through a charge controller (some solar controllers can handle alternate sources) or just use the 120v connection for a charger.

Cheers,

--Chris


----------



## sawingknots (Feb 24, 2005)

theres nothing on this earth that i hate more than generators!!!,if a person thinks they need all the comforts of home,then stay home!!!,if you anchor or slip next to me and run one of the dammed things all night don't expect to have a overly friendly neighbor in the morning,seriously


----------



## Stu Jackson (Jul 28, 2001)

Uhm, the 12V output will NOT charge any batteries.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

? Stu, if you mean the 12v output on the Honda gensets, that's actually designed only to charge batteries. Apparently as a "convenience" charger, nothing fancy but enough to charge 12v batteries. (Power is too dirty for electronics, but batteries aren't that picky.)


----------



## tankersteve (Jun 22, 2007)

As the OP, I appreciate the discussion. I am definitely leaning toward a 3.5 kW diesel genset. The funny part is the assumption that I want this to run AC and intend to run it all night.

What I am interested in is charging my batteries, running the watermaker, and possibly making hot water. I prefer to use a genset vice run the main auxiliary diesel engine. I am thinking of 4-6 days in a more remote anchorage. My better half still wants showers, and I want to maintain my house batteries. AC really isn't an option I am considering...

Tankersteve


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

sawingknots said:


> theres nothing on this earth that i hate more than generators!!!,if a person thinks they need all the comforts of home,then stay home!!!,if you anchor or slip next to me and run one of the dammed things all night don't expect to have a overly friendly neighbor in the morning,seriously


How much do you anchor out? When away from shore power for a week or so and in remote areas away from civilization, the Honda Generator is a nice tool to have on board.

If you only spend a day or two away from the slip than no, auxiliary power is probably not necessary.

The longer you spend anchored and the more remote you remove yourself, than the more you will be glad you have one.

There is nothing like having Hot water and fresh batteries when away from the slip after a week. (with out having to run the diesel) Your wife will appreciate it, believe me. LOL


----------



## jimrafford (Jan 7, 2011)

Sorry to dissagree but if you spend extended periods unpluged (more than 2 days)and you need a portable generator to handle your power needs your boat is not set up for cruising. 
Jim


----------



## fallard (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm with "sawingknots". Portable generators are obnoxious in an anchorage. It's bad enough to run your auxiliary diesel, which I avoid after 8:00PM, but the all night generators do not belong in this picture. Unless you have a generator that is properly sound-proofed, you are being an inconsiderate jerk if you are anywhere near another boat in an anchorage.


----------



## creedence623 (Mar 8, 2006)

Literally just placed an order for one. I'm looking forward to checking it out. This could save sailing for me. Biggest complaint the old lady has about spending any length of time on board is the lack of a hairdryer. That just translated to a new toy purchase for me!

I put some thought into how to keep the neighbors in the anchorage from hearing the generator running all night. Insulating and soundproofing the generator may be a little tricky, but with the new a/c power at anchor, I can upgrade the cockpit speakers. If I put this on a continuous loop:






throughout the night, I'm confident there won't be a single complaint about generator noise!!!


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

That's what Idaho Baking potatoes are for!


----------



## creedence623 (Mar 8, 2006)

Capt Len said:


> That's what Idaho Baking potatoes are for!


:laugher


----------



## Paul2000 (Jun 29, 2010)

*Honda Generators are Good design for their purpose.*

Your need for a generator or etiquette on when or where you run it aside, the Honda Generators like the E2000i and the E2000i Companion are good generators and some of the more quiet of their kind. I am not familiar with any marine generators that use diesel or water cooling, but for a basic gas generator they are very good. They can be connected in parallel to double their output power. This allows for good output power with two 47 lb generators. Many prefer two light ones to lift and transport rather than one large heavy one. They do synchronize when connected this way, and are actually designed to be clean power for electronics. They have economy throttle also called eco throttle where they idle down and use much less fuel. They are designed to be much more quiet than your average generator of this kind, and are preferred by RV campers who also want a quiet environment. You basic home depot generators also have dirty power that you would not want to hook up to electronics. Many pay the extra money for the Honda type generators to keep a quieter environment for themselves and their neighbors. The larger EU3000iS is quieter due to an insulated cabinet around it, but it is much heavier to lift.

I am new to sailing. If they offer a superior marine type generator that has water cooling, runs off the main fuel tank, and heats my water I would be all for that. This is one of the many topics I too will research when putting my boat together. I welcome any suggestions on type, brand, or performance parameters.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Paul2000, do mean you are not familiar with a diesel water cooled gen made by Honda? Water cooled diesel gens are the standard and commonly available. Gas powered portables are the exception.


----------



## sawingknots (Feb 24, 2005)

creedence623 said:


> Literally just placed an order for one. I'm looking forward to checking it out. This could save sailing for me. Biggest complaint the old lady has about spending any length of time on board is the lack of a hairdryer. That just translated to a new toy purchase for me!
> 
> I put some thought into how to keep the neighbors in the anchorage from hearing the generator running all night. Insulating and soundproofing the generator may be a little tricky, but with the new a/c power at anchor, I can upgrade the cockpit speakers. If I put this on a continuous loop:
> 
> ...


i'm sure we've all saw/dealt with people of your ilk,your not unigue!your wants/rights supercede everyone elses,right


----------



## fallard (Nov 30, 2009)

creedence623 might think his comment about running a generator in an anchorage while blasting "I'm on a Boat" was intended to be a joke. Those of us at anchor who have suffered from late night power boat raft-up parties know that there are folks who turn up the volume to drown out their portable generators. This is funny?


----------



## sawingknots (Feb 24, 2005)

fallard said:


> creedence623 might think his comment about running a generator in an anchorage while blasting "I'm on a Boat" was intended to be a joke. Those of us at anchor who have suffered from late night power boat raft-up parties know that there are folks who turn up the volume to drown out their portable generators. This is funny?


do you really think so?i'm not all that amused,we don't need more noise ordinences,we need more considerate boaters/citizens


----------



## creedence623 (Mar 8, 2006)

sawingknots said:


> do you really think so?i'm not all that amused,we don't need more noise ordinences,we need more considerate boaters/citizens


Let's put on the breaks and back the Creed-bashing train up a little there guys. My post was drenched in sarcasm. I did just buy a new eu2000i, and I am very excited to check it out, but (while she does take her time getting ready in the morning) my wife's hairdryer isn't going to keep the thing running all night in a quiet anchorage.

That song is absolutely horrible, and I would rather suck-start a .45 than hear that more than once per fiscal quarter let alone on a continuous loop. Sawingknots, I like your posts, and I think given your history I should have expected some light chiding, but your failing to recognize someone taking the piss out of the a$$holes in an anchorage surprises me a little.

I think it would be right to be offended if I actually attempted to turn up a stereo to drown out the sounds of a generator, but Fallon, if you guys can't recognize a tongue in cheek parody of some "worst practices" observed while at anchor I think you need to get out there, go sailing, and try to relax. Believe me, we are on the same side of the excessive generator noise debate.

Re-reading my first post post, I can see where the delivery was pretty dead-pan, but come on, this is a forum for both information and fun. Let's try to lighten up a little guys.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Yeah!


----------



## sawingknots (Feb 24, 2005)

creedence,i did read your last post yesterday and decided to take some time to carefully word my response[not my usual style] that subject is particurlly sensitive to me because i have spent more than a few sleepless nights anchored near that very scenerio,its not always easy to haul anchor and move in the middle of the night especially when in unfamilar waters,so you just grit your teeth and wait for daylight,homicide is not a good solution,if your post was intended to be humerous i didn't [still don't] get it!


----------



## Paul2000 (Jun 29, 2010)

Minnewaska said:


> Paul2000, do mean you are not familiar with a diesel water cooled gen made by Honda? Water cooled diesel gens are the standard and commonly available. Gas powered portables are the exception.


I am a complete newbie. I know very little about boats or sailing, but I believe I would like to give it a try. I am a very considerate person in a camp site, and would be so on the water. It is a resource we all share and I would definitely put out a little extra cash and effort to get a quiet generator. If the diesel water cooled generator is the norm on the water, then that is what I would get. I do have knowledge of the Honda 2000 gens on land, and compared to many others it is quiet, but it may not be quiet compared to the diesel gens on the water. Looks like I have a lot more to learn about sailing than working the canvas.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Paul2000 said:


> I am a complete newbie. I know very little about boats or sailing, but I believe I would like to give it a try. I am a very considerate person in a camp site, and would be so on the water. It is a resource we all share and I would definitely put out a little extra cash and effort to get a quiet generator. If the diesel water cooled generator is the norm on the water, then that is what I would get. I do have knowledge of the Honda 2000 gens on land, and compared to many others it is quiet, but it may not be quiet compared to the diesel gens on the water. Looks like I have a lot more to learn about sailing than working the canvas.


Welcome aboard, friend. We are all learning on the water, all the time.

Most boats that have gensets, have them installed, just like their main engine. They are often in a locker somewhere aboard and are therefore cooled by raw water being pumped in from below the waterline and then mixed with the exhaust and dumped back overboard. Since diesel is very popular for the main engine, it is preferred to use the same supply for the generator. Diesel, by the way, is generally preferred on a boat as the fumes are not very flamable, nor does the exhaust create as much carbon monoxide.

If your boat does not have room for a genset locker, these gas portables become an option.


----------



## fallard (Nov 30, 2009)

The primary advantage of an inboard, built-in genset is that it is acoustically baffled--if only by being enclosed--and is much less obnoxious than a portable generator on a swim platform or on deck. The other factor is that you would invariably have a diesel genset inboard and would not have to carry extra gas. It isn't the gas exhaust fumes that are flammable, after all, it is the liquid gas. The raw gasoline fumes are worse and pose an explosion hazard.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm amazed to hear people still comparing portable Honda's the size of a bowling nag with any kind of diesel genset and ask again: Has anyone actually ever seen or heard of a diesel genset COMPARABLE to the portable Hondas? Not a 10kW Onan that needs a machine space of it's own, but a *portable* that can be stashed away and brough out when or as needed. Say, after the main engine has failed or the solar panels smashed by hail, and you just need *some* power for the short term.

This is like arguing that a spare tire has no place on a car (as BMW, Corvette, and others insist) because they now use run-flat tires. Sure, veyr good, you can go 50 miles and then hope you are at a dealship that actually has your tires available. Otherwise, you're down for 48 hours or longer. As opposed to 15 minutes to put on a real spare.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm not aware of a comparable diesel genset, most diesels are far superior. Mine is as fully redundant as any portable.

Nevertheless, my reply was strictly reacting to the suggestion that a diesel water cooled genset didn't even exist.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

"most diesels are far superior."
Remind me of that, next time you need to casually grab your genset, carry it to the dink, and bring it a mile away for some reason.
The Honda's are designed for easy portability, i don't see any diesel genset competing with them in that area.
Diesel, like an army 4x6, is absolutely great for some jobs. Totally unsuitable at others. Of course if you need the 4x6, the Honda ain't gonna do it.


----------



## creedence623 (Mar 8, 2006)

sawingknots said:


> creedence,i did read your last post yesterday and decided to take some time to carefully word my response[not my usual style] that subject is particurlly sensitive to me because i have spent more than a few sleepless nights anchored near that very scenerio,its not always easy to haul anchor and move in the middle of the night especially when in unfamilar waters,so you just grit your teeth and wait for daylight,homicide is not a good solution,if your post was intended to be humerous i didn't [still don't] get it!


I can respect that. Like I said we are on the same side of the argument. Now, not getting my humor????

Incidentally, I recommend anyone considering one look at the "eu2000i Companion". It has the 30 amp outlet so you can use your regular shore power cable to plug it into your a/c receptical. Wise sales is listing them for $899 for the regular, and $999 for the companion with free shipping. (No affiliation, just where I bought mine).


----------



## fallard (Nov 30, 2009)

I still don't get Creed's humor. Advocating a portable genset that would be used in an anchorage after hours? Advertising where to buy one? That's what this string is about, the "me generation" not considering that their noise is in other people's space.

To hellosailor, if you need a "spare", sign up for SeaTow or TowBoatUS. They cover situations your genset won't.

If you need to charge your batteries, use your auxiliary. It is probably faster and more fuel efficient and you can get the added advantage of hot water. If you want to minimize your charging time, get one or another of the gel technology batteries and a smart regulator--could be cheaper than a Honda generator. You could run your wife's hair dryer off an inverter.


----------



## creedence623 (Mar 8, 2006)

fallard said:


> I still don't get Creed's humor. Advocating a portable genset that would be used in an anchorage after hours? Advertising where to buy one? That's what this string is about, the "me generation" not considering that their noise is in other people's space.
> 
> To hellosailor, if you need a "spare", sign up for SeaTow or TowBoatUS. They cover situations your genset won't.
> 
> If you need to charge your batteries, use your auxiliary. It is probably faster and more fuel efficient and you can get the added advantage of hot water. If you want to minimize your charging time, get one or another of the gel technology batteries and a smart regulator--could be cheaper than a Honda generator. You could run your wife's hair dryer off an inverter.


Fallard, I invite you to come on down here to Afghanistan (where I've spent 4 of the past 10 years of my life by the way) so I can sit in rapture while you extole the virtues of a life outside the "me generation."

Until then I will responsibly run a generator when I deem it apropriate, taking into account those around me as I do with all things. Now, I cordially invite you to shift your focus and critique any of the *other *hundred+ Sailnet members who have advocated and use Honda eu2000i's for backup power when needed/appropriate;

As you can see, Sawingknots and I discussed this earlier and came to the conclusion that we are on the same side of the consideration at anchor issue.

I come to this forum to have some *fun *and share/receive information about my favorite *hobby*. I will not get drawn into an online pissing match about sailboats. Life's too short and there are far better things to stress out.

Fair winds.


----------



## fallard (Nov 30, 2009)

Creed: 
My comments were not intended to starting a pissing match, but rather to express a difference in opinion. You may operate your portable generator with neighborly consideration, but there are too many folks who don't.


----------



## boltnbrew (Dec 30, 2007)

One word of caution: Honda Companion ( and other Hondas as I understand it) split the voltage between the hot and neutral and you don't "see" 115 volts as "0" and "115" across the two. They actually put 62.5 volts, in different phases, across the two instead. That means it does not work with my Xantrex inverter/charger. Just food for thought.


----------



## Stu Jackson (Jul 28, 2001)

boltnbrew said:


> One word of caution: Honda Companion ( and other Hondas as I understand it) split the voltage between the hot and neutral and you don't "see" 115 volts as "0" and "115" across the two. They actually put 62.5 volts, in different phases, across the two instead. That means it does not work with my Xantrex inverter/charger. Just food for thought.


Not necessarily the issue. Do you have a Link 1000 or 2000 controlling your I/C? The Link has a Power Share feature.

Power Share feature on Link 2000


----------



## boltnbrew (Dec 30, 2007)

Yes, a Link 1000. Power share limits the amount of amps the charger will draw in order to avoid causing an overload on the generator. That said, I did try that as well with no luck. I am still looking for the magic answer!


----------



## stevensuf (Feb 26, 2012)

i wish the hondas were quieter, for something that is marketed as super silent it is far from it, granted much quieter in eco mode


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

I agree with Steve. It's not just the noise but the frequency. The Honda has an annoying whine like a mosquito buzzing around your ears.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

How much does it cost to add a proper water cooled inboard marine generator? $5,000.00? $6,000.00 or more? 
The Hondas are attractive to a lot of boaters because of the cost savings. 
In addition, I purchased mine because it is portable and can be used as a back up power at the house.
(we had a recent storm and lost power for about 3 days.) The Honda was a great choice. Price point, portability and the ability to use it at the house and boat made it very attractive for us.
And I will repeat what others have said, just because we carry a portable generator does not automatically make us jack asses. I run it at appropriate times and I am respectful to all others around me. I will even ask others around me if they mind me running it; Usually in the mid morning and off by noon.


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

> I run it at appropriate times and I am respectful to all others around me. I will even ask others around me if they mind me running it; Usually in the mid morning and off by noon.


Not me, I like to cruise thru quiet anchorages all night running the generator, with the Karaoke machine blaring full volume while taking potshots at otters with a high power rifle using bullets made of spent uranium.
Chew on that for awhile.


----------



## stevensuf (Feb 26, 2012)

talk about being unpopular! ')


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

Might as well be hung for a sheep as a lamb.


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

You could be the bastard whose power cord I left on the dock in 12 inch lengths. Granville Island '86?


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

Must be, unless there's another disgruntled Canuck with an axe running loose in the islands. I thought the way all the pieces were exactly 12 inches might display some OCD tendencies but we all got our quirks. I hope it wasn't my midnight rendition of Werewolves of London that pushed you over the edge.
Werewolves Of London - YouTube
AH OOOH!!!


----------



## wmclibby (Apr 24, 2000)

I borrowed a Honda from another sailor to try out and it was not as I expected or anticipated. The sound level was not bearable to us so put that idea to rest. My high output alt and substantial battery banks appears to be our best solution.


----------



## CS Cruiser (Dec 5, 2011)

Love my Eu200kc2


----------



## Tree (Oct 10, 2004)

I don't want to argue with anyone. My experience is different that most of the comments I've read here. Maybe it's because I have a small boat. My battery bank is only 230 amps. I cruise in an area where shore power availability is rare. I bought a 
Honda eu1000i a couple of years ago. Wow! I love it! I use a "smart" charger that steps down through several stages of power starting at 20amps. I don't use a lot of power but after a week cruising, I'm starting to draw down the bank. I can top off my battery bank by running my set up for three to four hours. The last hour or so it's charging at less than one amp. I have a Victron battery monitor that helps me know close to the state of charge. I find it best to do the re-charging mid day when sitting on the hook. Never at night or evening. My rule is, if I can see another boat, I don't run the honda. Well, yeah, if you drop the hook early, you might be by yourself! Even though I'm trying hard not to ofend anyone, I don't find the Honda all that loud. It helps if there is a little breeze. I set the generator on the rear (on my lazaret) of my boat and I put a folded up towel under it to absorb vibrations. It's great. I've been out for as long as 16 days and not have to worry about running out of power. My experience only..... yours may vary.


----------



## stevensuf (Feb 26, 2012)

connect it to your shore power cable then stick it in the dinghy off the transom


----------

